# Grass eating



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been told dogs eat grass when they have upset stomachs. Mine graze like cattle. They are both on Orijen Adult and don't seem to have problems with their stools. I just checked today and they were fine. Yet when I was outside with them all they did was eat grass. They are in good health neither throw up anything and both drink an average amount of water. They have been doing this for about a year now, before I switched to better food. Any ideas or suggestions as to why. Is this something I should be worried about?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Fiber! Nothing wrong with it.......


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dogs are nicknamed "moo moos" because they graze. It's funny. Sometimes they throw it up, sometimes they poop it out.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

mine is also a grazer, nothing to worry about, imagine having a diet like carnivores that is so bland and every spring these magical bitter sour tasting little things come up and you get to munch on them!!! it would be heaven! :lol:


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone that makes me feel much better.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone that makes me feel better.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

One of my dogs eats grass. One of them won't touch grass but loves weeds.

Rebel grazes but when he has an upset stomach I can tell because his grass eating becomes kind of frantic rather than casual.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Oliver loves to eat grass too.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My boy always eats grass when he can, and he poops it out the next day - I'm sure he's half goat!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Personally i never bought the idea that dogs/cats eat grass to alleviate upset stomchs personally my own opinion about the subject is its habbit animals are hardwired just like people to eat and to keep eating.
in the wild canines and felines had to hunt and needed lots of strength to hunt and they didnt always get a kill to eat meat so they ate what ever else they could find-grass to keep there energy levels up so when the oppertunity to make a kill came up there bodies were ready to go.
just like humans can easily become food obsessive and will sit down and "graze" on potato chips,snack cakes or ice cream dogs and cats graze on grass.

though like i said thats just my own opinion on the matter i could be 100 percent wrong and an idiot to boot.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are my ongoing theories:

They like it. It is fresh and smells good. 

It helps them exfoliate their stomach lining. Any parasites in there? Grass can help barf those up. 

Its part of a balanced breakfast. Greens are healthy. Next time watch to see if your dog has a preference of which kind of grass he likes to eat. Dozer is pretty selective. He will occassionally graze but when I see him eating huge mouthfuls repeatedly, I know to leave him outside for a few minutes because he is going to vomit/barf/hork it all back up. 

I wonder why SOME grass is ok but A LOT of grass makes them puke?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Here are my ongoing theories:
> 
> They like it. It is fresh and smells good.
> 
> ...


alot of grass species has little barbs running along the leaves if youve ever gotten a grass cut you know about those barbs all to well.
the barbs are very irritating to the stomch lining and thus there bodies expel it. wonder why they sell "cat grass?" cat grass is barley,oats and a few other species that has no barbs hence no pukeing it back up.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

My Max is grazer, he looks like a cow so he must like to eat like one too....sometimes he throws it up sometime not I use to worry alot about thought he had stomach issues now I realize he is just a moo cow


----------



## Bluey (Nov 16, 2011)

My dog Likes to eat my grass and those tall grass bushes. But its a pain because he will puke it up leaving a green stain. A vet told me years ago that they really eat the grass not because they have an upset stomach, but because they like it. But the dogs will commonly puke it up after awhile so dog owners think that their dogs have an upset stomache. I can't even leave the dog outside by himself now because he eats the grass and my plants. No harmful plants though. It's a bummer that he does this.


----------

